# ATI-Tool for Vista 64?



## Dangle (May 20, 2008)

Will there be an ATI-Tool for Vista 64?


----------



## ntdouglas (May 20, 2008)

I'm using it with vista 64.


----------



## Dangle (May 20, 2008)

o shiite.  I didn't know it would work!  



> ATITool will only work on Windows 2000/XP/2003 (64 bit versions are supported).


----------

